# الجن والأنس



## اكيلا__________ (24 فبراير 2011)

:new4:سلام ونعمة
أخوتي الأحباء 
أريد أن أستفسر عن موضوع شغل عقلي منذ فترة 
السؤال؛
هل المسيحية تؤمن بوجود الجن أو حسب مايقال الجن والأنس
فهناك أشخاص كثيرون يؤكدون سماعهم لأصوات ينسبونها للجن واخرون يؤكدون أن هناك من رشقهم بالحجارة فذهبو لينظرو من هذا فلم يجدو أحد ثم تابعو الاصوات ولم يجدو أحد
وقد سألت أحد المختصين بالدين فقال لي أن هناك جن دون أي ادلة
اريد رأيكم بالموضوع والأدلة من الانجيل
شكرا لمجهودكم


----------



## The Antiochian (24 فبراير 2011)

*لا جن ولا مهازل*
*هي الجن والانس تعبير اقتبسه المجتمع من الإسلام ، وأخذه الإسلام من الجاهلية كما أخذ مختلف مفاهيم الجاهلية (والأدلة موجودة للي بيحب)*

*أما أشخاص يسمعون أصواتا ً ، الجنون شي منو كتير *
*هي من اشهر الامراض النفسية*

*اما شلفو بحجر ههههههه اولاد الحارة عندو قليلين ترباية*


----------



## اكيلا__________ (24 فبراير 2011)

منشان الله عايزة الأدلة


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 فبراير 2011)

> منشان الله عايزة الأدلة


ادلة على ايه ؟ ، ادلة على عدم وجود الشئ .
طالما الشئ غير موجود ، يبقى لا دليل عليه .

مثلا ، يوجد فى الكون بشر و تيهشستي ، تقدرى تجيبى دليل على عدم وجود تيهشستي فى الدنيا !!؟؟

لا يوجد جن يا عزيزتى فى المسيحية اطلاقا .
هل فهمتى يا عزيزتى ؟


----------



## اكيلا__________ (24 فبراير 2011)

:new8:





!ابن الملك! قال:


> ادلة على ايه ؟ ، ادلى على عدم وجود الشئ .
> طالما الشئ غير موجود ، يبقى لا دليل عليه .
> 
> مثلا ، يوجد فى الكون بشر و تيهشستي ، تقدرى تجيبى دليل على عدم وجود تيهشستي فى الدنيا !!؟؟
> ...


 
بما انك متعمق في الدين ولا تعجبك الأسئلة السخيفة فلما لاتفسح المجال لغيرك حتى يقدر يفهم  الامور العالقة في ذهنه


----------



## قمر الشام (24 فبراير 2011)

*سلام ونعمة ..*

*نعم آخي آنا معك تماماً وعندما أُسأل عن الموضوع كنت ولا زلت أجيب *

*بأن المسيح الرب قد مسح الأرض بيمينه.. *

*وأنه لا يوجد مثل هذه الكائنات الغريبة العجيبة..*

*لكن من باب الحيطةوالحذر **ينبغي إذا ذكرناهم أن نقول :*

*دستور من خاطركم لا تآذونا و لا نآذيكم..*
*هههههههههههههههههههه :smile02:smile02:smile02*


----------



## حمورابي (24 فبراير 2011)

*تحية

لو كان الموضوع حول الارواح الشريرة . 

اكيد توجد ارواح شريرة . . 
في العالم . وهذا الموضوع هو مخفي تقريباً وغير معلن  عن العقل البشري . 

و تختلف القصص 

ظهورات . اصوات . تسليط . سيطرة .  الخ . 

والامثلة كثيرة عن إن السيد المسيح اخرج الارواح من الناس . 
وانتهرها بسلطانهِ . 

الانجيل كما دونه ُمرقس اصحاح 5 

1وَجَاءُوا إِلَى عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ إِلَى كُورَةِ الْجَدَرِيِّينَ. 2وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ مِنَ السَّفِينَةِ لِلْوَقْتِ اسْتَقْبَلَهُ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ إِنْسَانٌ بِهِ رُوحٌ نَجِسٌ، 3كَانَ مَسْكَنُهُ فِي الْقُبُورِ، وَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَرْبِطَهُ وَلاَ بِسَلاَسِلَ، 4لأَنَّهُ قَدْ رُبِطَ كَثِيرًا بِقُيُودٍ وَسَلاَسِلَ فَقَطَّعَ السَّلاَسِلَ وَكَسَّرَ الْقُيُودَ، فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يُذَلِّلَهُ. 5وَكَانَ دَائِمًا لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا فِي الْجِبَالِ وَفِي الْقُبُورِ، يَصِيحُ وَيُجَرِّحُ نَفْسَهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ. 6فَلَمَّا رَأَى يَسُوعَ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ رَكَضَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ، 7وَصَرَخَ بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ وَقَالَ:«مَا لِي وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ ابْنَ اللهِ الْعَلِيِّ؟ أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللهِ أَنْ لاَ تُعَذِّبَنِي!» 8لأَنَّهُ قَالَ لَهُ:«اخْرُجْ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّوحُ النَّجِسُ». 9وَسَأَلَهُ:«مَا اسْمُكَ؟» فَأَجَابَ قِائِلاً:«اسْمِي لَجِئُونُ، لأَنَّنَا كَثِيرُونَ». ​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 فبراير 2011)

> بما انك متعمق في الدين ولا تعجبك الأسئلة السخيفة فلما لاتفسح المجال لغيرك حتى يقدر يفهم الامور العالقة في ذهنه



noooooooooo
سؤال غير سخيف اطلاقا + انا غير متعمق زى مانتى فاكرة .

انا جبتهالك منطقيا مش اكتر .
sorry مش قصدى اى حاجة صدقينى ، خلاص مش هاتكلم تانى


----------



## The Antiochian (24 فبراير 2011)

> شكرا لك على الرد أخي العزيز



*هيدا من واجبي أختي الحبيبة ،، وأهلا ً ببنت بلدي بأي وقت*


----------



## اكيلا__________ (24 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> noooooooooo
> سؤال غير سخيف اطلاقا + انا غير متعمق زى مانتى فاكرة .
> 
> انا جبتهالك منطقيا مش اكتر .
> sorry مش قصدى اى حاجة صدقينى ، خلاص مش هاتكلم تانى


 
وانا بعتذر عن اي كلام مو واضح بس أنا صرت سامعة هل الشئ من كذا شخص لههذا اردت ان استفسر ووللعلم جميعهم مسيحيون


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا يا اكيلا  .
welcome ، لا تترددى ، كلنا بنسأل وبنستفاد من بعضنا .

ربنا يحميكى يارب .


----------



## اكيلا__________ (24 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على ردودكم وكلكم ذوق انا انتهيت من الموضوع وكانت الاجابات كافية شكرا


----------



## بايبل333 (24 فبراير 2011)

*الالويين*
الأصحاح رقم  20

** 26  و تكونون لي قديسين لاني قدوس انا الرب و قد ميزتكم من الشعوب لتكونوا لي* 27  و اذا كان في رجل او امراة جان او تابعة فانه يقتل بالحجارة يرجمونه دمه عليه**
*"صمويئل الاول ....*
* الأصحاح رقم  28*
** 6  فسال شاول من الرب فلم يجبه الرب لا بالاحلام و لا بالاوريم و لا بالانبياء* 7  فقال شاول لعبيده فتشوا لي على امراة صاحبة جان فاذهب اليها و اسالها فقال له عبيده هوذا امراة صاحبة جان في عين دور* 8*


----------



## بايبل333 (24 فبراير 2011)

** 10  و كان في الغد ان الروح الردي من قبل الله اقتحم شاول و جن في وسط البيت و كان داود يضرب بيده كما في يوم فيوم و كان الرمح بيد شاول* 11*
*"هنا جن يعنى عقلة جن وليس طلع علية جن وركب عقلة *
*اى جن الرجل فى عقلة *
*بس عايز تفسير الايات اللى فووووق .*


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2011)

قمر الشام قال:


> *لكن من باب الحيطةوالحذر **ينبغي إذا ذكرناهم أن نقول :*
> 
> *دستور من خاطركم لا تآذونا و لا نآذيكم..*
> *هههههههههههههههههههه :smile02:smile02:smile02*


 
انتي متأكدة يا حبيبتي انك مسيحية ؟!

أم أنك سمحت للثقافة الإسلامية أن تطغي على نعمة المسيح التي نلتيها في الإيمان و العماد ؟

الرب يسوع المسيح أعطي المؤمنين سلطانا ليدوسوا على الحيات والعقارب وقوة العدو الذي هو الشيطان  ...  



 لوقا الأصحاح 10 العدد 19 هَا أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ سُلْطَاناً لِتَدُوسُوا الْحَيَّاتِ وَالْعَقَارِبَ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةِ الْعَدُّوِ وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ شَيْءٌ. 

يكفي ذكر اسم المسيح الذي هو فوق كل اسم لتخضع لتنحني له كل ركبة:

9 *لِذَلِكَ رَفَّعَهُ اللهُ أَيْضاً، وَأَعْطَاهُ** اسْماً فَوْقَ كُلِّ اسْمٍ 
*10 *لِكَيْ تَجْثُوَ بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ كُلُّ رُكْبَةٍ مِمَّنْ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَمَنْ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَمَنْ تَحْتَ الأَرْضِ،*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 فبراير 2011)

*بايبل ، صاحبة جان او تابع هى صاحبة الشيطان ، المشكلة هى فى الترجمة من الاصل العبرى ، وان المترجم استخدم اللفظ الشائع العربى .*

*انتظرنى فى التفاصيل .*


----------



## The Antiochian (24 فبراير 2011)

> انتي متأكدة يا حبيبتي انك مسيحية ؟!
> 
> أم أنك سمحت للثقافة الإسلامية أن تطغي على نعمة المسيح التي نلتيها في الإيمان و العماد ؟
> 
> ...


 
*أختي الحبيبة ذلك مجرد نقد ساخر*


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *أختي الحبيبة ذلك مجرد نقد ساخر*


 
الكلام كان موجها للأخت *قمر الشام*. 

ولها الحق أن ترد بنفسها.


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> *بايبل ، صاحبة جان او تابع هى صاحبة الشيطان ، المشكلة هى فى الترجمة من الاصل العبرى ، وان المترجم استخدم اللفظ الشائع العربى .*
> 
> *انتظرنى فى التفاصيل .*


 

رد ممتاز *أبن الملك.*

*نكتفي به.*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 فبراير 2011)

الاية بتقول

(1Sam 28:7) 
فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: «فَتِّشُوا لِي عَلَى امْرَأَةٍ صَاحِبَةِ جَانٍّ، فَأَذْهَبَ إِلَيْهَا وَأَسْأَلَهَا». فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبِيدُهُ: «هُوَذَا امْرَأَةٌ صَاحِبَةُ جَانٍّ فِي عَيْنِ دُورٍ». ​

وعبريا​

וַיֹּאמֶר שָׁאוּל לַעֲבָדָיו בַּקְּשׁוּ־לִי אֵשֶׁת בַּעֲלַת־אֹוב וְאֵלְכָה אֵלֶיהָ וְאֶדְרְשָׁה־בָּהּ וַיֹּאמְרוּ עֲבָדָיו אֵלָיו הִנֵּה אֵשֶׁת בַּעֲלַת־אֹוב בְּעֵין דֹּור׃

جان الموجودة فى الترجمة هى فى الاصل العبرى ( اوب ) وهى هكذا حسب القاموس

H178 אֹוב (obe) n-m.
1. _(properly)_ a mumble, i.e. a water skin (from its hollow sound)
2. a necromancer (ventriloquist, as from a jar)
[from the same as H1 (apparently through the idea of prattling a father's name)]
_KJV: bottle, familiar spirit._​

صاحبة الجان = الوسيطة = العرافة ، اى انها تستخدم جسدها ليكون وسط لحلول الروح النجس ( الشيطان ) بها .
ترجمة الفانديك استخدمت لفظ جان ، وذلك لقربه من الثقافة العربية ، ولكن ليس بمعنى الجن الاسلامى​
ولهذا فالترجمات الانجليزية اكثر دقة فى النقط ديه
(1Sam 28:7) ​
​
Then said Saul unto his servants, Seek me a woman that hath a familiar spirit, that I may go to her, and enquire of her. And his servants said to him, Behold, _there is_ a woman that hath a familiar spirit at Endor.
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [BBE])
​Then Saul said to his servants, Get me a woman who has control of a spirit so that I may go to her and get directions. And his servants said to him, There is such a woman at En-dor.
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [Bishops])
Then sayd Saul vnto his seruautes: Seeke me a woman that hath a familier spirite, that I may go to her, and aske of her. And his seruauntes sayd to him: Beholde, there is a woman that hath a familier spirite at Endor.
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [CAB])
Then Saul said to his servants, Seek for me a woman who has in her a divining spirit, and I will go to her, and inquire of her. And his servants said to him, Behold, _there is_ a woman who has in her a divining spirit at Endor.
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [CLV])
And Saul said to his servants, `Seek for me a woman possessing a familiar spirit, and I go unto her, and inquire of her;' and his servants say unto him, `Lo, a woman possessing a familiar spirit in En-dor..
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [EBR])
Then said Saul unto his servantsSeek me out a woman that owneth a familiar spirit, that I may even go unto her, and enquire of her. And his servants said unto him, Lo! there is a woman that owneth a familiar spirit in En-dor.
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [ESV])
Then Saul said to his servants, "Seek out for me a woman who is a medium, that I may go to her and inquire of her." And his servants said to him, "Behold, there is a medium at En-dor." 
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [GNB])
Then Saul ordered his officials, "Find me a woman who is a medium, and I will go and consult her." "There is one in Endor," they answered.
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [VW])
Then Saul said to his servants, Find me a woman who is a medium, that I may go to her and inquire of her. And his servants said to him, Behold, there is a woman who is a medium at En Dor.
　
　​
​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​كلمة medium 
تعنى وكأن العرافة هى وسط لحلول الروح الشرير بها .​
　​وتوجد ترجمات عربى استخدمت مصطلح اخر اصح ، حتى لا يلتبس الامر على القارئ
(1Sam 28:7 [ALAB]) ترجمة الحياة العربية
فقال لعبيده: «ابحثوا لي عن امرأة عرافة وسيطة، فأذهب إليها وأستشيرها». فأجابه عبيده: «هناك عرافة تقيم في عين دور».
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [GNA]) ترجمة الاخبار السارة
فقال لمعاونيه: ((فتشوا لي عن عرافة حتى أذهب إليها وأستشيرها)). فقالوا له: ((في عين دور عرافة)).
　
　
(1Sam 28:7 [JAB]) ترجمة الجزويت
فقال شاول لخدامه: "إبحثوا لي عن امرأة تستحضر الأرواح، فأذهب إليها وأسأل على لسانها". فقال له خدامه: " إن في عين دور امرأة تستحضر الأرواح ". ​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (24 فبراير 2011)

حبيبى بايبل ، فى موضوع هنا عن نفس الحكاية ديه ، والامر شرحناه هناك بالتفصيل ، بس للاسف مش لاقيه . اعمل سيرش عليه

لو محتاج شرح زيادة قول .


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2011)

اكيلا__________ قال:


> وانا بعتذر عن اي كلام مو واضح بس أنا صرت سامعة هل الشئ من كذا شخص لههذا اردت ان استفسر *ووللعلم جميعهم مسيحيون*


 
كَوْنَ أنهم جميعهم مسيحيون *لا يثبت صحة كلامهم* *بل* يثبت *جهلهم في مسيحيتهم* وتأثير ثقافة المجتمع المحيط بهم على تفكيرهم.


----------



## اكيلا__________ (24 فبراير 2011)

30:





!ابن الملك! قال:


> الاية بتقول
> 
> (1Sam 28:7)
> ​​فَقَالَ شَاوُلُ لِعَبِيدِهِ: «فَتِّشُوا لِي عَلَى امْرَأَةٍ صَاحِبَةِ جَانٍّ، فَأَذْهَبَ إِلَيْهَا وَأَسْأَلَهَا». فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبِيدُهُ: «هُوَذَا امْرَأَةٌ صَاحِبَةُ جَانٍّ فِي عَيْنِ دُورٍ». ​
> ...


 
شكرا لك اخي على التوضيح وهذا يلي كنت عم دور عليه


----------



## قمر الشام (24 فبراير 2011)

*سلام ونعمة..*

*أختي الحبيبة أمة..*

*كلامي اللذي اقتبستيه ليس إلا عبارة عن جملة تهكمية..  نرددها نحن في سوريا ونقلد فيها المسلمين المرعوبين دائما من آذى الجن و تربصه لهم في كل زاوية.. حتى في الحمام!!!!   *

* وكلمة (دستور) تعني باللهجة الشامية  (الإستأذان) في حالات معينة فقط.. *
*(مثلاً عند المرور في مكان مزدحم بالناس).*

*أما عن شكك بمسيحيتي أختي الحبيبة فلا أعتقد أنه بمحله ..*
*صحيح أني لست بمستواكم الروحي و الثقافي دينياً لكني أسعى لأن أصبح كذلك..*

*على فكرة أنت تحديداً يا أمة.. أحبك كثيراً شئت أم أبيت..*
* وصدقي أني أنتظر ردك أنت تحديداً على أي سؤال أسئله بفارغ الصبر .. (و ما زلت منتظرة ردك على سؤال موقف المسيحية من الإجهاض)*
*و باللهجة الشامية بقلك: ( بهدليني متل ما بدك إنت بتموني على راسي يا غالية..)*

*أما أنت يا أخي العزيز  The Antiochian فشكراً لك يا إبن بلدي ويا سندي.. **:new4:*


----------



## Desert Rose (24 فبراير 2011)

*حبيبتى قمر الشام .شكلك قمر فعلا 

حبيبتى مفيش عندنا جن وانس وهذا الكلام ,نعم يوجد شيطان وارواح شريرة ونجسة ولكن الجن بمعناه الاسلامى لا يوجد عندنا 

واللى بتسمعى عنهم بيشوفوا اشياء وجن وممكن يتكموا معاهم كمان 
ديه حبيبتى هلاوس hallucinations 
فيه هلاوس سمعية بصرية
 visual &auditory hallucinations 

بتكون كأنها حقيقة بالظبط للانسان المريض بيها ولان مجتمعنا حبيبتى مقتنع بفكرة الجن فبيفسر الامراض النفسية ديه على انها جن ولابسه جن والكلام الفاضى ده 
وعايزة اطمنك متخافيش من الجن ولا الشيطان نفسه لانك محمية فى دم الرب يسوع وهو اعطانا القوة لندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوى العدو ,ما تخافى 

وبعدين ما فى حدا راح يبهدلك نورتى بأسئلتك ,بحكى سور حلو انا ,ما هيك ؟ههههه 
*


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2011)

قمر الشام قال:


> *سلام ونعمة..*





قمر الشام قال:


> *أختي الحبيبة أمة..*
> 
> *كلامي اللذي اقتبستيه ليس إلا عبارة عن جملة تهكمية.. نرددها نحن في سوريا ونقلد فيها المسلمين المرعوبين دائما من آذى الجن و تربصه لهم في كل زاوية.. حتى في الحمام!!!! *
> 
> ...


 
أهل الشام اهلي وحبايبي يا *قمر *وانا فاهمة لهجتهم ومكنش قصدي أبدا اشكك في مسيحيتك لأن كلامك يدل عليك. 

تستحقيق يا اختي الحبيبة كل محبة وتقدير على أسئلتك ولا مكان "لبهدلة أحد" في هذا المنتدى المبارك. أردت، من خلال ردي، ان اوصل رسالة الى كل مسيحيي متأثر بثقافة المجتمع غير المسيحية أن يعود الى اصول النعمة المغروسة فيه بالمسح الذي قال لنا "*انتم نور العالم*" :

14 *أَنْتُمْ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ*. *لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ تُخْفَى مَدِينَةٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ عَلَى جَبَلٍ *
*15 وَلاَ يُوقِدُونَ سِرَاجاً وَيَضَعُونَهُ تَحْتَ الْمِكْيَالِ بَلْ عَلَى الْمَنَارَةِ فَيُضِيءُ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ فِي الْبَيْتِ. *
16 *فَلْيُضِئْ نُورُكُمْ هَكَذَا قُدَّامَ النَّاسِ* *لِكَيْ يَرَوْا أَعْمَالَكُمُ الْحَسَنَةَ وَيُمَجِّدُوا أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. *

حتى لو كنا الأقلية يا حبيبتي فنحن الخميرة التي تخمر كمية كبيرة من العجين.



 متى الأصحاح 13 العدد 33 قَالَ لَهُمْ مَثَلاً آخَرَ: «*يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ خَمِيرَةً أَخَذَتْهَا امْرَأَةٌ وَخَبَّأَتْهَا فِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَكْيَالِ دَقِيقٍ حَتَّى اخْتَمَرَ الْجَمِيعُ*». 

سأرد على موضوع الإحهاض وسيكون ردي من خبرة شخصية لأول مرة تظهر على العام، وذلك لتمجيد اسم المسيح. أعطيني بعض الوقت.


----------



## قمر الشام (24 فبراير 2011)

*سلام ونعمة..*

*شكراً لكم جميعا إخوتي أمة ,نانسي, الإنطاكي  والجميع بلا إستثناء..*
*والله أنتم أجمل ما حدث لي في 2011*
*ربنا يحميكم ويبارك جهودكم..    آمين.*


----------



## الرب معنا (26 فبراير 2011)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> حبيبى بايبل ، فى موضوع هنا عن نفس الحكاية ديه ، والامر شرحناه هناك بالتفصيل ، بس للاسف مش لاقيه . اعمل سيرش عليه
> 
> لو محتاج شرح زيادة قول .


* هل هذا هو :*
*الرد على شبة : هل المرأة صاحبة الجان هي الاله ؟*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (26 فبراير 2011)

لأ ، التانى خدنا اصل الكلمة لغويا ومن الترجمات وهكذا ,

، بس حلو انك حطيت الرابط ده علشان الافادة .
شكرا الرب معنا .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 فبراير 2011)

الكتاب المقدس يقرر بكل وضوح بوجود أرواح شريرة 

وأما تسميتها ، فذلك من الأمور الثانوية ، فالمهم هو الوجود الفعلى لها

+++ والمهم لنا - تجاهها - هو معرفة خطرها علينا ، إذ أن الكتاب المقدس يقرر بأنها تحاربنا بطرق عديدة 
وهو ما نسميه : "المحاربات الروحية"

+++ وعندنا خبرات من الكتاب المقدس ومن خبرة الكنيسة فى كل العصور ، عن هذه المحاربات الروحية وعن كيفية مقاومتها


أفسس الأصحاح 6 العدد 12 [ فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ، بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ، عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هَذَا الدَّهْرِ، مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ. ]

كورنثوس 2 الأصحاح 10 العدد 4 [ إِذْ أَسْلِحَةُ مُحَارَبَتِنَا لَيْسَتْ جَسَدِيَّةً، بَلْ قَادِرَةٌ بِاللَّهِ عَلَى هَدْمِ حُصُونٍ ،  هَادِمِينَ ظُنُوناً وَكُلَّ عُلْوٍ يَرْتَفِعُ ضِدَّ مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ، وَمُسْتَأْسِرِينَ كُلَّ فِكْرٍ إِلَى طَاعَةِ الْمَسِيحِ. ]


----------

